# Quel écran pour un power mac G5 1,6 GHz??



## Sydney Bristow (3 Février 2004)

je viens de faire un tour sur le site de la FNAC pour regarder les écran plat 17" et je constate que les ACER ou les SONY sont prévus uniquement pour PC...est ce une erreur de la FNAC ou bien ne peuvent ils pas etre branchés sur un PM G5 1,6 GHz??
et le modele  17" LCD Acer AL1731,est il prévu pour un power mac G5??


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2004)

Les PowerMac depuis quelque temps sont livrés avec une carte vidéo disposant d'un port ADC et d'un port DVI, avec en plus un adaptateur DVI vers VGA, donc il supportent à peu près tous les écrans que tu peux trouver je pense


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Février 2004)

bien...j'aimerais bien avoir un Power Mac ,mais si je me décidais ,je ne prendrais pas un écran Apple,trop cher...je pense un écran plat 17" pour 500 euros...
mais si tel était le cas ,je garderais mon eMac ...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais si tel était le cas ,je garderais mon eMac ...


Moi aussi si j'en avais eu un je l'aurais gardé mais je n'en avais pas.
Le tien tu ferais mieux de l'offrir à melaure.


----------



## turnover (4 Février 2004)

Pourquoi prendre du TFT ? C'est limité en taille d'écran, et question rendu vidéo et graphique c'est pas le top ...
Un bon CRT 19" c'est pas trop gros et tu as une super qualité surtout pour 500 


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Un bon CRT 19" c'est pas trop gros et tu as une super qualité surtout pour 500 


A peine plus gros que le TFT 17" qui a la même surface d'affichage et le même prix


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2004)

3 kg pour le TFT, 25 pour le CRT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encombrement réduit, fatigue oculaire réduite.
Sinon moi j'ai bossé sur pas mal de type de crt, des 15, 17, 19, 21 et 22, des bons écrans mais pas des écrans à 5000 euros non plus.

En tout cas, mon formac est le mieux de tous, je le regrette pas une seconde, pour la retouche photo, les jeux, les DVD c'est parfait, c'est doux, lumineux.


----------



## turnover (4 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> A peine plus gros que le TFT 17" qui a la même surface d'affichage et le même prix


Avec un 17" TFT tu peux aller au 1600x1200 voir plus ?
Avec la même qualité pour la photo et la vidéo ?
je doute ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Février 2004)

L ' Ecran Sony HS53H a l'air séduisant ,c'est un 15" TFT...
est ce que les écrans sony vont sur les power mac G5 ??


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Avec un 17" TFT tu peux aller au 1600x1200 voir plus ?


Non mais ça ne servirai à rien (regarde un PC portable Dell avec du 1600 x 1200 sur un 16" c'est flou)
De plus, je parlais bien de surface d'affichage et pas de résolution.




			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Avec la même qualité pour la photo et la vidéo ?


On y arrive.

Et jptk a raison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> L ' Ecran Sony HS53H a l'air séduisant ,c'est un 15" TFT...
> est ce que les écrans sony vont sur les power mac G5 ??


Entrée HD15 je crois que c'est DVI, et de toute façon, je me répète, un écran qui ne passerai pas sur un G5 ne passerai pas non plus sur un PC (ou alors peut-être certains avec des connectiques propriétaires aussi répandues que l'ADC).

Après pour 150  de plus tu peux avoir de très bon 17", parce que le 1024x768 risque de ne pas te suffire longtemps.


----------

